# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Τροφοδοσία 110 volt

## stoidis

Στον εξοπλισμό που έρχεται από Αμερική οι απαιτήσεις στην τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι 110 volt. Αυτό δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην τροφοδοσία τους στην Ελλάδα που το δίκτυο δίνει παροχή στα 220 volt.

Η λύση είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε έναν μετατροπέα 220 -> 110 volts. Τέτοιους μπορούμε εύκολα να βρούμε σε καταστήματα με ηλεκτρονικά - ηλεκτρολογικά είδη. Μία τυπική τιμή είναι περίπου 5 euro.

Προσοχή θα πρέπει να δωθεί στο γεγονός ότι ο μετατροπέας που θα αγοράσουμε θα πρέπει να υπερκαλύπτει ενεργειακά τον μετασχηματιστή του προϊόντος. Δηλαδή, αν ο μετασχηματιστής έχει προδιαγραφές 110 volt 0.5 Ampere τότε ο μετατροπέας θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 55 Watt ισχύος.

Βέβαια, υπάρχει και η λύση να αγοράσουμε ένα εξολοκλήρου καινούργιο μετασχηματιστή που να μετατρέπει τα 220 volt σε 5 volt (ή στην τάση που απαιτείται) αλλά εκτός του ότι αυτή η λύση είναι συνήθως πιο ακριβή, έχει και το μειονέκτημα ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τον μετασχηματιστή που παρέχεται από τον κατασκευαστή.

----------


## Valis

Και κανένα led για να είναι πιο ωραίο  ::

----------

